# Born to fly



## KiteLoop

Hello all,

I would like to know how to write "Born to fly" in classic Arabic.. My very basic level doesn't allow me to go that far! 

I would like to draw a calligraphy and transfert to my kitesurf. Thanks for your help!

kL


----------



## Nightstar

*Dear KiteLoop
*It is my pleasure to help you on this question or any other one.
As far as I know (born to fly) is a song title.
However, it means in Arabic :
*خـُـلق ليطير**
*
Don't hesitate to ask always about Arabic, and I'll be there


----------



## KiteLoop

Thanks a lot Nightstar. I am sure it will make a wonderful calligraphy!
Will keep hanging around this precious forum. So speak you soon!


----------



## كلمات

خلق means created, born means ولد. However sometimes خلق is used to denote the same meaning.
يطير is correct, but on a personal note, I prefer (يحلق (في السماء .


----------



## Finland

Hello!





Nightstar said:


> It is my pleasure to help you on this question or any other one.As far as I know (born to fly) is a song title.However, it means in Arabic :خـُـلق ليطير[/SIZE]


I don't want to disqualify Nightstar's suggestion but just wanted to point out that in the expression "Born to fly" different persons can be implied. It can mean, implicitely "(I was) born to fly" just as well as "((s)he/it/this... was) born to fly". This translation is for the 3rd person, and in order to imply "I was born to fly", it would be خلقت ليطير. HTHS


----------



## Kinan

كلمات said:


> خلق means created, born means ولد. However sometimes خلق is used to denote the same meaning.
> يطير is correct, but on a personal note, I prefer (يحلق (في السماء .



If we are talking about a bird or anything that flies, we should use خلق ليطير as NightStar correctly suggested, but if we are talking about a human being for example then we can say ولد ليطير . However, we can still use خلق ليطير with anything, human being included, as it gives a stronger attitude.


----------



## Kinan

Finland said:


> Hello!I don't want to disqualify Nightstar's suggestion but just wanted to point out that in the expression "Born to fly" different persons can be implied. It can mean, implicitely "(I was) born to fly" just as well as "((s)he/it/this... was) born to fly". This translation is for the 3rd person, and in order to imply "I was born to fly", it would be خلقت ليطير. HTHS



It's خلقت لأطير


----------



## KiteLoop

Thanks for all the clarifications. Arabic is such a rich language! 
I should have pointed out that this was referring to my kite - so the خلق ليطير looks more appropriate.
Can I ask you to write it with the vowel? It will help me with the pronunciation. Much appreciated!
KL


----------



## Kinan

خُلِقَ لِيَطيرْ


----------



## KiteLoop

Great, thanks. The pronunciation was totally unpredictable for me otherwise.

Just out of interest, can I ask you the vowels for the خلقت لأطير version and ولد ليطير ?
KL


----------



## Kinan

وُلِدَ ليطير
خُلِقْتُ لأطير


----------



## KiteLoop




----------



## Kinan

By the way, kite is feminine in Arabic طائرة ورقية so you should refer to it accordingly.
خُلِقَتْ لِتَطير


----------



## إسكندراني

You could say it refers to الشراع (the sail) because خلق ليطير sounds more catchy


----------



## Abu Talha

How about أُنْشِئَ لِلطَّيَرانِ , which means something like, "brought into existence to fly"?


----------



## KiteLoop

> How about أُنْشِئَ لِلطَّيَرانِ , which means something like, "brought into existence to fly"?



I like this one too. Written this way, is this applicable to an object, a human, all things in general?


----------



## Kinan

Only for objects "produced".


----------



## إسكندراني

أُنشِئ sounds a lot more like 'manufactured' or 'put together'. Not that catchy here.
If you want an alternative you could use something like الشراع الطائر 'the flying sail' or something like that...


----------



## Kinan

اسكندراني, what's with you and الشراع?


----------



## إسكندراني

Kinan said:


> اسكندراني, what's with you and الشراع?



I like the short خُلق ليطير, although I still prefer خلقت لتطير to أُنشئت and صنعت etc


----------



## ayed

I think you need that context so as to find a good answer, I am sure.


----------

